# Dead Island



## Foxbat (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I definitely won't be playing this game (I'm far too much of a coward). Incredible trailer with beautiful music.

Warning: Some may find this disturbing.

"YouTube - Dead Island: Official Announcement Trailer"


----------



## Rodders (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, that trailer is something else. Do you know what type of game it is? First Person? Third? 

I'm not much of a gamer, so i doubt if i'll pick this up straight away. Deadspace 2 first.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## Cayal (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm thinking 3rd person perspective like Dead Rising.


----------



## merry gentry (Feb 28, 2011)

Is it just me or does this look like it will be a Dead Rising knock off?


----------

